# Starting on a Medtronic Veo soon - any thoughts?



## Unicornz (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I will be starting my first insulin pump in two weeks. My hospital only have the Medtronic Veo available so not much choice for me other than if I wanted the pink, black or clear one  
I just wondered if any of you are using this pump and what you think of it? Just so I know what I'm getting myself into lol.


----------



## shiv (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ilse, I've been using a pump for 6 months now. I love it - it has solved all the problems that I had with MDI and I would never go back 

I am using a Medtronic too, although I will soon swap to Animas (very long story!!). The Medtronics are very easy to use in themselves, and are nice and simple to navigate. They are slim and lightweight, so easy to hide!

What colour did you go for?!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 12, 2011)

shiv said:


> I am using a Medtronic too, although I will soon swap to Animas (very long story!!). The Medtronics are very easy to use in themselves, and are nice and simple to navigate. They are slim and lightweight, so easy to hide!
> 
> What colour did you go for?!



Hahah well that was the most difficult decision I've had to make for a long time! I was very tempted by the pink one but I'd decided that the clear one would probably be easiest to hide under my clothes so I picked that one. Hopefully I won't regret it lol  

I'm so looking forward to getting it hopefully I'll be able to finally get things under control then. Did it take you a long time to set up the basal rates initially?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ilse,

I've been using one for about eleven months now. I love it. There isn't much I'd improve to be honest. It does all that I want so I'm happy with it. 
I love the simplicity that it offers. Even an idiot such as I can use one to good effect. I makes my life alot easier. 

Tom


----------



## shiv (Mar 12, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Hahah well that was the most difficult decision I've had to make for a long time! I was very tempted by the pink one but I'd decided that the clear one would probably be easiest to hide under my clothes so I picked that one. Hopefully I won't regret it lol
> 
> I'm so looking forward to getting it hopefully I'll be able to finally get things under control then. Did it take you a long time to set up the basal rates initially?



It took me about a month to get them sorted (and by sorted I mean not hypoing and going hyper every day - it's taken me a lot longer to fine tune them!). You need to do lots of basal testing, which isn't fun, but is really really helpful! Not sure if you've done any basal testing before? Everyone is really helpful and can help you look at the results etc (obv also consult your DSN, but we're always on hand).

I've got a friend with a clear Veo and it's nice! I also have a friend on the pink one, and I think she hides it really well. I'm not a pink person - I have a purple Medtronic and will have a black Animas!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Ilse,
Good luck with your venture into pumping.
Most people love pumping the odd few don't as won't do the work involved with it. So be prepared for a lot of hard work to start with.

My advice to you is do not use the Quickset cannulas. There are so many complaints regarding them now regarding set failures it might dishearten you to start with.

Also buy yourself the book pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon) this is known as the pumpers Bible.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sue thanks for the advice I will order the book straight away. I didn't know about different types of cannulas, which others could I go for instead of the Quickset ones?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 13, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Hi Sue thanks for the advice I will order the book straight away. I didn't know about different types of cannulas, which others could I go for instead of the Quickset ones?



Hiya,
your best bet is to ask for a selection to try  I don't use the veo pump but there seems to be rave reviews of the mio infusion set.
Glad to hear you have ordered the book. That gives you a head start on others


----------



## shiv (Mar 13, 2011)

Medtronic have 4 cannulas:

Quickset (which many people have problems with - but lots do not! It might be worth at least trying one, comes in 6mm and 9mm, goes in at 90 degrees)
Mio (which comes in its own inserter, it's much smaller and flatter than the others, comes in 6mm and 9mm, goes in at 90 degrees)
Silhouette (designed for slim people! it is designed to go in at 30 degrees rather than straight down 90 degrees, comes with a 13mm cannula)
Sure-T (these use a steel cannula, and are set up a bit different to the rest - might be better to google them and see rather than me explain! comes in 6mm and maybe others, goes in at 90 degrees)

I prefer Mios, but find Sils the most reliable (when inserted by hand).


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 13, 2011)

Medtronic's page about their infusion sets. Some nice animations too.

http://www.minimed.com/products/infusionsets/index.html


----------



## bev (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Ilse,

My son (12) uses the VEO and loves it. He uses sensors and we both find them great too. It took about a month to get the basals right and we are still making changes as he is a growing boy so things change. Alex uses the 'mio's' as we had a few 'quicksets' that failed due to a bent canula. Mio's are really easy to use and come in pink, blue or clear.Bev


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Ilse,
> 
> My son (12) uses the VEO and loves it. He uses sensors and we both find them great too. It took about a month to get the basals right and we are still making changes as he is a growing boy so things change. Alex uses the 'mio's' as we had a few 'quicksets' that failed due to a bent canula. Mio's are really easy to use and come in pink, blue or clear.Bev



Thanks Bev that's really helpful I think I will see if I can get the Mio ones as well! I'm expecting it to take a while before everything is set right with the basal. How do you know where to start? Do the hospital give you some rates to start with and then you have to see for yourself if it needs tweaking? Will I have to be fasting a lot to see if the basal is set right?


----------



## bev (Mar 13, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Thanks Bev that's really helpful I think I will see if I can get the Mio ones as well! I'm expecting it to take a while before everything is set right with the basal. How do you know where to start? Do the hospital give you some rates to start with and then you have to see for yourself if it needs tweaking? Will I have to be fasting a lot to see if the basal is set right?



Hi Ilse,

The hospital will work out a basic basal for you using the amounts you are on now - but will take off approximately 25% as you use less insulin on a pump. Then you will start testing through the night, and you will know from the first night whether any changes need to be made based on the results. It is better to start off at midnight and do it in four hour blocks because making one change has a knock-on effect to the next four hours if you see what I mean. So once you have the midnight and the next four hours right you move onto the next four hours and so on. Alex has eight or nine different basal rates and we only worked this out by doing lots of testing in the beginning. Dont worry about doing fasting basal testing for a couple of weeks yet as you wont see any patterns for a while and it could be that your meal ratio's are out. Just take one thing at a time and be guided by your team. You can always come on here for advice too.Bev


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, I've been usiing a clear veo for ten months. No doubt it's hard work but the benefits outweigh the negatives by a million. You will get to know your diabetes inside out. Basal testing does take time but it's worth persevering as it really is the only way to get everything else on track. Your team will work out a starting dose depending on the amount you are taking pre pump and you will adjust from there. Your overnight basal rate will be the first to get right. It takes a little time for residue basal insulin to leave your system. Carb free meals are ok, not my idea of fun but crucial I'm afraid!! You will be fine, take your time, test like a maniac and make the most of all the support available. You will love it...... eventually!!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

I understand  that makes perfect sense thanks a lot! I'm sure they will tell me more when I go for the appointment but it's nice to feel prepared! I'm sure I'll need plenty of help in two weeks time but for now I feel a little less nervous at least!


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 13, 2011)

The first time I changed my set I was unsure of something and within seconds Tom posted a reply here. This place is great, always someone happy to help. Don't forget to ask your Medtronic rep for some freebie skins for your pump if you fancy a change from clear you can jazz it up!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> The first time I changed my set I was unsure of something and within seconds Tom posted a reply here. This place is great, always someone happy to help. Don't forget to ask your Medtronic rep for some freebie skins for your pump if you fancy a change from clear you can jazz it up!



That's good to know, quite a relief! I will also make sure to get some skins I like things to look nice lol.


----------



## shiv (Mar 13, 2011)

We're all here to help anytime! (okay can't guarantee an immediate reply at 4am, but you know what I mean ) Have you got any of us on facebook?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 13, 2011)

In case of boredom, search Tom Hreben on facebook. Eastbourne College network or something like that. I'm on there and happy to help through that medium.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

shiv said:


> We're all here to help anytime! (okay can't guarantee an immediate reply at 4am, but you know what I mean ) Have you got any of us on facebook?



Lol fair enough! 

I haven't got any of you on Facebook yet but new friends would be very much appreciated! Always nice to have people around who know what you're on about! Search on Ilse van Herpen and I should pop up if anyone wants to be friends (should be the only one!). 

I'm actually thinking of starting a blog soon as well the moment I get my broadband back (BT aren't being too nice to me at the moment!). Would be interested in reading others' too


----------

